# '40 LaSalle question...



## BFGforme (Nov 30, 2020)

There was a 40 LaSalle for sale on here that has schwinn on the down tube that says schwinn instead of LaSalle? Had a few LaSalle and all said LaSalle on the downtube! Had a few with schwinn on the downtube and all had planes and trains badge! Just curious.....chime in with opinions on this, not dissing that bike, just wondering...... thanks....


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 30, 2020)

What nobody has any experience with this? Where's the usual know it alls?


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 30, 2020)

Guess no one else has ever owned a LaSalle or plains and train's.... LoL


----------



## lounging (Nov 30, 2020)

My LaSalle has SantaCruz on the downtube and has full suspension.  I think someone switched things over the years


----------



## bloo (Nov 30, 2020)

That is an excellent question and I hope someone will answer it. 

Since the badges for Schwinn seem to come in almost infinite varieties, and seem to have been stuck on willy-nilly without any real relationship to model, did the script on the downtube always match? Was it put on at the same time as the badge? Was it done at the Schwinn factory or at the retailer? Did they all even have script on the downtube?

Does anyone have "Packard" script on the downtube of an original Packard-badged Schwinn?


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 30, 2020)

I've had 3 or 4 pre-war planes and trains that had schwinn on the downtube and couple that didn't, had few LaSalle and they all had LaSalle on downtube, both excelsior's have excelsior! Wondering like bloo....


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> What nobody has any experience with this? Where's the usual know it alls?



Who are they?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2020)

I think that CCSC head badge may have something to do with the mix match. Like not being original to the bike. On a nice original paint bike, why would the badge screw(s) be messed with?


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 30, 2020)

I'm no 'expert' but usually the down tube decal is same as the headbadge... uh right?  IF they had a down tube decal at all on the particular bike

Not all trains and planes had down tube decals.....


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> I'm no 'expert' but usually the down tube decal is same as the headbadge... uh right?  IF they had a down tube decal at all on the particular bike
> 
> Not all trains and planes had down tube decals.....




Here's the down tube on the bike with that head badge posted above. 



h


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 1, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Here's the down tube on the bike with that head badge posted above.
> 
> View attachment 1309952h



Not knocking that bike, I love it, was just wondering about schwinn on downtube if anyone has seen it with other badges! I know not all plains and train's don't have them! Had a couple that didn't.....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 1, 2020)

So what I think maybe some are not putting together here since it’s been called planes trains badge for like forever , is that this is theeee true Schwinn badge... schwinn is the name in big letters across the front. Just like excelsior or Lasalle or ace or liberty or whatever As to why it sometimes has the matching schwinn dt decal. But to answer why some do and don’t... haven’t a clue. I have only seen schwinn on the PT Schwinn badged bikes and like Bob said, some have it some don’t.. I think certain badges got decals and others never did. Seems like a lot of the chicyco and Louisville bikes had them.. Lincoln, Lasalle, liberty and whatever the Louisville bike one was....... what did schwinn have? Schwinn, excelsior, paramount, the world, majestic and ace? and autocycle for decals? . now that I think about it, those seem to be the only true schwinn ones no?  I know when we get to snap tanks there is also a motorbike tank decal. But I can’t remember if there is aDT decal on that. Think it said schwinn? So basically all the old schwinn big names get decals, the motorcycle brands they bought and had made frames for. Then the world which was like their first real branded thing right? And then the paramount line...


----------



## bloo (Dec 1, 2020)

Where does Packard fit into all that?


----------



## Driftpr (Dec 3, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I think that CCSC head badge may have something to do with the mix match. Like not being original to the bike. On a nice original paint bike, why would the badge screw(s) be messed with?
> 
> View attachment 1309949



Looking at this picture looks like the Headbadge was replace look on the side. Maybe it’s just me but seems like the replace it.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 3, 2020)

I'd like to know if that tank has the flaps inside on the nose which would also include the supports at the base of the front end which I don't see due to the angle...leading me to believe tank is postwar. The guard has an airplane commonly seen on goodrich streamline models so that's a bit odd. Plus the large nut on the springer seems to be early type as 1940 would have a much more shiney one as found on 1941 autocycles. Who ever got it is a lucky person. If it was a Schwinn head a little work and your golden. If was not a Schwinn head they'll sleep much better and I'm envious if that's the case...lol
While I like it and seems to blend well this gem seems to be slightly pieced together....as for the decal question ..... Schwinn did weird stuff?


----------



## bloo (Dec 3, 2020)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Plus the large nut on the springer seems to be early type as 1940 would have a much more shiney one as found on 1941 autocycles.




Which nut? I didn't think it even had a springer. Where are the rest of the pictures?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 3, 2020)

bloo said:


> Which nut? I didn't think it even had a springer. Where are the rest of the pictures?












						Sold - Prewar Schwinn 1940 Circa La Salle 26" Cruiser Tank Bike... | Archive (sold)
					

For sale is this vintage prewar 1940 circa Schwinn La Salle 26" Balloon tire cruiser... Bike overall condition fairly nice original red / ivory paint with surface scratches / blemishes, Original chain guard as well as jiffy kickstand have been painted over with silver spray paint which should...




					thecabe.com


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 4, 2020)

Ya, that bike did not have a springer fork! Strut fork!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 5, 2020)

Here's what I meant, The large nut on the 40 seems to be one used on early Schwinns. See pics. As for my springer blunder I must have been half asleep....lol


----------



## bloo (Dec 5, 2020)

Oh THAT nut. It also lacks the new for 1940 upside-down headset that usually goes with the nut circled red in the post above. Does anyone know whether there was any logic to which bikes got the new 1940 parts?


----------

